# Bilder in SQL-Datenbank



## Baschtler (13. April 2005)

Baschtler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte gern wissen ob und wie es möglich ist das man Bilder in eine Datenbank einfügen kann (BLOB) und wieder herauslesen kann (ein beispiel wäre gut damit ich mir ein bild machen kann).
> 
> Ist es ausserdem möglich das man aufgrund eines Pfades (z.B 'C:\bilder\bild1.jpeg')
> Ein Bild in eine datenbank laden/aufrufen kann?



Ich glaube ich habe die Frage falsch gestellt...

Wie kann ich mittels MS SQL Bilder in meine Datenbank einfügen ?

(kann ich einen Pfad eines bildes in SQL Speichern und das Bild in 'Cristal Reports' anzeigen lassen?)

Die erste Frage ist vorrangig..

Danke für die Hilfe!

grz Baschtler


----------



## Aleks1979 (26. März 2006)

Hallo Baschtler,

ich bin gerade auch daran eine Datenbank zu baschteln. Naja, ich habe den Pfad in die Datenbank hinterlegt. Nur mit dem Auslesen klappts nicht ganz. Ich habe Testweise mal in einem Feld nicht nur den Pfad sondern auch den HTML-Teil <img src="PFAD" alt="" border="0"> mit eingegeben und so wird das Bild auch angezeigt, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand erklären wie ich nur den Pfad in der Tabelle lasse und "img scr=" in den PHP-Code bringe.


```
<?
    $sql = "SELECT * FROM Photodb ORDER BY Flugzeug;";
    $result  =  mysql_query($sql);
        echo "<table>";
    if ($result) {
            while ($ar=mysql_fetch_array($result,MYSQL_ASSOC)) {
                 echo "<tr><td>",$ar["Airline"],"</td><td>",
                                 $ar["Registrierung"],"</td><td>",
                                 $ar["Flughafen"],"</td><td>",
                                 $ar["Photo"],"</td><td>",
                                 $ar["Flugzeug"],"</td></tr>\n";
            }
    }
    else
        echo "fehler<br>";
?>
```

Im Feld "Photo" steht der Pfad. Das Bild würde ich anschließend auf eine Breite von 240 pxl verkleinern. 

Ach ja, lacht nicht, habe gestern erst angefangen mich mit PHP und MySQL auseinanderzusetzen.

Danke im vorraus für eure Tips.

Aleks


----------



## teppi (27. März 2006)

Na in dem du das <img> Tag so drumrum bastelst, dass aus dem ResultSet nur noch der Pfad/Dateiname eingefügt werden muss ..

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Aleks1979 (27. März 2006)

Hi Stefan,

danke für deine Info, hab´s hinbekommen, naja kämpfe mich halt noch in die ganze geschichte rein. Habe jetzt kapiert wie das mit den \ vor den " funktioniert. 


```
<?
    $sql = "SELECT * FROM Photodb ORDER BY Flugzeug;";
    $result  =  mysql_query($sql);
        echo "<table border=\"1\" bordercolor=\"#FF0000\">";
    if ($result) {
            while ($ar=mysql_fetch_array($result,MYSQL_ASSOC)) {
                 echo "
                 <tr><td><img src=\"",$ar["Photo"],"\" alt=\"\" border=\"0\"></td><td><table><tr></tr>"
                 ,$ar["Airline"],"</td></tr><tr><td>"
                 ,$ar["Registrierung"],"</td></tr><tr><td>"
                 ,$ar["Flugzeug"],"</td></tr><tr><td>"
                 ,$ar["Flughafen"],"</td></tr>
                 </table></td></tr>\n";
            }
    }
    else
        echo "fehler<br>";
?>
```

Naja, die harten Brocken kommen ja noch, aber ich kämpfe weiter. Zum glück bietet das i-net viele Infos. Hab´s auch geschafft die Bilder zu verkleiner, naja, leider verzerrt. Muß wohl irgendwie per PHP Tumbnails erstellen.

Gruß Aleks


----------

